# Baby is always on my right side



## Nickij

Baby is always sitting on my right side, I can feel him, through my stomach, and he sticks out. Is this normal? Not sure what bits of him I can feel sticking out, feels quite big, could be his bum.....


----------



## ClaireRJM

Mine been on my right side the whole preg. Discovered at last MW appointment her head was on right & lay straight with legs n feet to the left. Until about 32wks felt nothin on left whatsoever, but just started feeling kicks. Was convinced left side was out of order!!!!!! x Ask ur MW 2 have a feel & tell u how he/she lay x


----------



## MishC

Yeah mine is always on the right hand side as well. I had to go for a scan at about 37 weeks and they told me i feel no movement in the left side becase that's where the placenta has moved to.


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep I get a large solid lump on my right hand side....think it's baby's back. Very very rare i get anything on the left apart from the odd hefty kick as baby shoves the back further to the right- I swear s/he is using it as leverage. :blush:


----------



## angelstardust

Yup, mine has her back down my right side and every so often will jiggle it over to the left then back again. Especially in the bath. A sight to see! 

It is a good position for labour and delivery apparently.


----------



## augustbaby09

Mine goes back and fourth and sometime sback to back :( with limbs at front - however for ages and ages my LO stuck to just the one side. 

My Lo moved down now and its bum is always near my belly button now. and it just tends to stay there and have a poke out. 

So its normal x


----------



## cazza1982

Yeah, my LO has always preferred the right hand side! Was saying to DH that I would get quite worried if the left hand side started being used after all this time!

It's like they have a preference....strange, but really cute :)

x


----------



## sam76

im the same, i can feel his foot pushing up into my ribs sometimes too xxx


----------



## Pippin

Mines always on my left, how odd.


----------



## Mary Jo

yep, mine has had his back running down my left side for about 6-7 weeks now, with his bum sticking up and moving from left to the middle and then back again, and his feet in my right side. I mostly feel his bum shifting, not so much the feet kicking.


----------



## golcarlilly

Mine has been head down, bum to the right of my belly button and legs to the left and down for the past few weeks, mw says he is in a great position for birth :)


----------



## sallysausage

yes, my little minxy moo has always been on the right hand side too. The other week i could feel something really hard quite far up and the MW had a feel and said it was her little bottom poking out. She was head down too. Can often feel a little foot near my ribs on the right hand side, ouch! seems a pretty common position hey reading the responses. xx


----------



## jlosomerset

My little man is breech and has been in a tight V shape on my right hand side for weeks now, I always sleep on my right but last night I slept on my left and he woke me in the night moving about, when I woke up this morning and laid on my back my right side was nearly flat and left side like someone had shoved a rugby ball in there!!!!!

He has been moving about all day so I'm really not sure exactly how he is laying now!!!


----------

